# File sharpener for Silky saws



## tree md (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone use this? I was looking on Silky's website and it just looks like a plain old flat file. I remember seeing one in the old Sherrill catalog but don't see it in the latest one. Anyway, Was wondering if anyone had used the file to sharpen the teeth on the Silky saws. How difficult is it? What do you do put it in a vice to sharpen? Probably moot anyway as they are out of stock on Silky's website. Was wondering if there might be an alternative. Kind of aggravating, They didn't have the part I needed in stock on their website either. Wondering what the deal is when a manufacturer doesn't have their own parts in stock.


----------



## senechal (Jun 5, 2009)

Lee Valley in Canada stocks feather-edge files for a variety of saws. 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32951&cat=1,43072,43089&ap=1


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 5, 2009)

I think you clamp the blade between two pieces of wood with the cutting edge protruding.

But anyone actually try to sharpen one of these guys and have good results? I used to sharpen some old woodworking saws, but those were simpler and still a pain.


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jun 5, 2009)

I sharpened my Hastings hotstick blade, that is very much like a silky in design, with the same file I run my rakers with. Worked for awhile, maybe a sharpening or two. Then I got new ones.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 6, 2009)

I know two guys who sharpen theirs regularly and like to use magnifying glasses while working.


----------



## ATH (Dec 8, 2012)

Digging up an old thread through search...

Has anybody else tried sharpening their Silky?

Bailey's has Silky stuff for 20% off. TreeStuff also has the files available for order.

I don't need to waste $20 (or several hours trying), but it is less than half the cost of a new blade, worth a try.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

ATH said:


> Digging up an old thread through search...
> 
> Has anybody else tried sharpening their Silky?
> 
> ...



I sharpen my silky Sugoi about once a month. It really adds a lot of life to it. It takes me about a half hour now I got it down. There are 6 angles. Just follow the same angles and take the same amount of strokes on each cutting edge like you do on a chainsaw.
Not all the silkys are sharpenable. The ones ''inpulsed hardened'', won't sharping. I get several sharpens out of each blade before I bump them down the line to a pole saw.
I buy my files on e-bay, couldnt find them nowhere else. I file mine while watching TV, sometimes in my car,(not while driving) but a vise is nice too.


----------



## ATH (Dec 8, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> ...sometimes in my car,(not while driving)...


Can't be too much worse than texting 

Thanks. I have 2 Sugoi blades that are beyond their useful life. I did replace one blade, but still have the old.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been meaning to try a diamond "file" on an old ibuki blade.

When fanno changed their 22 inch blade to one that I hated, I stared touching up my old blade and it seemed to work okay. Once I got a new saw I stopped messing with it.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2012)

I sharpen my ARS pole saw blades sometimes but I thought all Silkys were impulse hardened. I tried it on one and it didn't seem to do much. It take me about ten minutes to sharpen an ARS turbo cut but after a while the teeth get to small.


----------



## ATH (Dec 9, 2012)

treemandan said:


> ...I thought all Silkys were impulse hardened. I tried it on one and it didn't seem to do much.....


Some are, some are not. Tree Stuff lists the saws that can be sharpened.


----------

